# Indesign CS - Mit FontCreator 5.6 erstellte Schrift nicht in der Auswahlliste



## Helga1402 (5. Oktober 2007)

Habe eine Schriftart mit FontCreator 5.6 erstellt (True Type), diese in die Schriftenliste geladen. Im Word wird die Schrift in der Auswahl angezeigt, im Indesign hab ich sie nicht in der Auswahl. Kann mir jemand helfen


----------

